# Critique M'horse!



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

This is my Gypsy Vanner Prince his show name is Royales Gypsy Prince. He's either 16.3 or 17.0 hands I haven't checked for a while! He's suprisingly my showjumping horse and I breed him! I have to say though he doesn't do great with other stallions but with me and oter people he's REALLY calm!


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

He's a beauty!


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow!!!! he is stunning!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

he is sooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

he is a beautiful horse


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks! I've only owned him for a year but he's awesome I've just got one question, does anyone have any good name ideas for his first foal? I've only bred him once with Another Gypsy mare named Gypsy Gold's Shining Pride, I'll give you a pic. of the foal!


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know why but yo yo is stuck in my head :? 
His foal is gawjuz


----------



## HighStylinRascal (Jun 5, 2007)

I was just wondering if your horse is actually a registered gypsy vanner, there are types of gypsy horses, but a vanner must be registered with the society. I looked up the registered horses in MA., and this stallion didn't show up under stallions or Vanners owned in MA.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

HighStylinRascal said:


> I was just wondering if your horse is actually a registered gypsy vanner, there are types of gypsy horses, but a vanner must be registered with the society. I looked up the registered horses in MA., and this stallion didn't show up under stallions or Vanners owned in MA.


As was I, since Gypsy Vanners are generally 14.2-15 hands.


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

:shock: wow he is beautiful!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

look at that butt! nice hip! lol looks like he has a nice shoulder, he is gorgeous though!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I hate to say it but isn't he, erm, ever so slightly FAT?

I don't get this gypsy vanner thing. Why are they so expensive in the US?
Still, he looks like a nice stamp of cob if you could get some weight off him - can't really tell much from this pic.


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

He's beautiful but I'm partial to the draft breeds. I love all that hair! I would name the baby after a one of those giant pandas.


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

Princes Shining pride for the foal name?

he is an amazing horse

looks like a clydey to me though

i bet he has some amazing foals!


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

he is not fat. thats how their breed is. their bit on the draft side.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice :lol: He is quiet big (16.2-17hh) Good luck with him!!


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

he is definately an amzing horse! you have a great stallion!

post some more pics soon and keep udating about the foal


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*...*

He's not registered, and I admit he's abit on the odd side. We don't live in MA though anywaay so you wouldn't find him on the list. About him being tall, I think on his pedigree a while back there was a shire, who knows...


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Flickergurl15 said:


> he is not fat. thats how their breed is. their bit on the draft side.


I'm in the UK, land of gypsy cobs and the 'stockier' equine. That horse is FAT.


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

He is a bit overweight. Even with a draft horse you still want to be able to feel the ribs, just not see them. 
I don't get the Vanner thing either (price). I'm not being negative about your horse, just a personal preference. 
Good luck with your horse. I hope the foal turns out well. I love those hairy legs...I don't know why they give me such pleasure to look at


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I dont know if its the angle of the pic, but his head looks really small.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Have any other pics of him?


----------



## saishikou (Dec 23, 2007)

that horse LOOKS like a pure gyspy. However, I sincerely doubt hes a hair over 15.2 hands. Look how the lead rope travels UPWARDS out of the picture. Thats just one of my clues. Id love to see more pics of this horse-maybe one with you in it? Or one of him showjumping?


----------



## DashsCrackerjack (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow! :shock: 

He is stunning! A bit on thick side and really tall for his breed. But confro wise he looks really even and correct. Very toned and looks like a sweetie!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Kyani said:


> I hate to say it but isn't he, erm, ever so slightly FAT?
> 
> I don't get this gypsy vanner thing. Why are they so expensive in the US?
> Still, he looks like a nice stamp of cob if you could get some weight off him - can't really tell much from this pic.


I wouldnt consider him fat. A lot of draft horses have that "chunky" look about them. My sister had an American Cream Draft and he had that look too. Its beautiful.

Either that or I like my drafts chunky. hehe


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

*gypsey vanner*

I thought Gypsey Vanner's were supposed to be 14 hands or a little over. It's the Drum horses that get to be taller and bigger. Right? Anyway, they are both beautiful. I think we can all agree and say "AHHHH" for the little one!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

kim_angel said:


> Kyani said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it but isn't he, erm, ever so slightly FAT?
> ...


There's a difference between chunky and fat. The massive crest and 'valley' of fat on this horse's hindquarters are big indicators of obesity.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wow! he is gorgeous! Lovely tail.

Isn't he...um... just a little overweight? Well, I guess he is just chunky (because he is a draft)

He is absolutely gorgeous! 

Wow, I never would have guessed that he was a showjumper!!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

All's I have to say is...atleast you know he's not starved! :lol: I'd rather have a fat horse than a skin and bones horse


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Too fat is JUST as bad as too skinny. Laminitis anyone?


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

He's really not THAT fat, chances are it's just the angle that the photo was taken, anyways. I've seen far worse on horses who arn't built that way or equipped to handle it and are fine. I see your point but I don't think he'll have problems.


----------

